# England's West Country



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

England's West Country:



Chiselborough and Norton-sub-Hamdon from Balham Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The *West Country* of England is a loosely-defined cultural region in the west and south-west. The broadest definition might include all of Cornwall, Devon, Somerset, Dorset, Wiltshire and Gloucestershire as well as Bristol and the Avon-area connurbation. I personally consider the Celtic (would be-) nation of Cornwall a somewhat separate entity from the modern-day Wessex, and will likely leave that for a separate thread. Likewise, the distinctively urban metropolis of Bristol has its own thread, leaving this one to focus on the smaller towns, villages, hamlets and farmland which better typify this largely rural region.

So, very roughly speaking, we are covering this area:










The region is predominantly agricultural with local specialties including cider, clotted cream and Cheddar cheese reflected in the landscape patchwork of orchards, dairy pasture and arable.


Somerset cider orchard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cider production in the woods by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Calf on Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hay bales #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Tourism is also economically significant, with the area drawing on a blend of 'natural' beauty and man-made heritage stretching back to prehistory. 

There are countless picture postcard villages, attractive market towns, seaside resorts and historic cities:


Wells marketplace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Martock by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


West Bay harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Glastonbury High Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunset over Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Historic attractions including ancient cathedrals and abbeys, Iron Age hillforts, Tudor mansions, glorious gardens and neolithic monuments...


Climbing Glastonbury Tor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Iron age hillfort, Pilsdon Pen by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Wigborough Manor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Stourhead lake from the grotto by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Stonehenge from the A303 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...are sprinkled across countryside ranging from quintessentialyl gentle rolling English farmland to brooding moors and austere marshy wetlands, and the dramatic Jurassic Coast, a World Heritage Site.


Somerset farmland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Aerial Somerset - Nyland Hill gathers mist by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Swan on Avalon Marshes / Glastonbury Tor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Man O' War Cove by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous images. You are clearly in your element here. I love the West Country, and actually used to live in Gloucestershire.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous images. You are clearly in your element here. I love the West Country, and actually used to live in Gloucestershire.


It's cheating with the first post of the thread because I cherry pick the best ones :lol:

I suppose I only lived here officially for ~6 months between London and Bristol and even that felt like more of a 'guest' than a resident stint. But, I have had family down this direction and visited often since I was a kid, and tbh I've always been more fond of it than cambridgeshire.

My experience of Gloucestershire is pretty slim, expect more Somerset/Dorset/Devon, but it's on my doorstep so I suppose I should look into some daytrips there too...

Index

Devon

 Culmstock Beacon
 Musbury
 Seaton & the Seaton Electric Tramway
 Torquay & Paignton (the English Riviera)

Dorset

 Abbotsbury / Abbotsbury castle (iron age hill fort)
 Eggardon Hill (iron age hill fort)
 Eype & Thorncombe Beacon (Jurassic Coast)
 Hardy Monument
 Lulworth Cove and Durdle Door (Jurassic coast)
 Maiden Castle (iron age hill fort)
 Nettlecombe
 West Bay

Somerset

 Burrow Mump and misty Sedgemoor
 Cadbury Camp (iron age hill fort)
 Cheddar Gorge
 Compton Durville to Shepton Beauchamp
 Dunster / Dunster Castle
 Ham Hill (iron age hill fort, country park and quarry)
 Ilminster (market town)
 the Lambrooks
 Montacute
 North Curry
 RSPB Ham Wall (wetland bird reserve)
 South Petherton
 Stoke-sub-Hamdon
 West Somerset Railway

Wiltshire


 Avebury, Silbury Hill & West Kennet Avenue (neolithic monuments, Unesco WHS)
 Bradford-on-Avon
 Stourhead (Palladian House & English Landscape Garden)


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

South Petherton 
 _Somerset_


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton is a settlement of 3,367 in South Somerset. Historically a small market town, today it is perhaps best described as a large village, but retains an excellent range of amenties.

It is notable for its picturesque quality, being largely built in local "Ham stone", wonderfully warm, golden limestone quarried from Ham Hill just a few miles away - I will show the quarry later in the thread.


South Petherton wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ex-doorway in hamstone by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Even the cats match the stone by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


At the heart of the village, Blake Hall sits on the old Market Square:


South Petherton - Blake Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Crown Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Lying opposite is the local pub, the Brewers Arms, on St James' Street, also the main shopping street of the village with a greengrocers, butcher, post office, newsagent, deli, and various other shops.


South Petherton - Brewers Arms by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Churches of South Petherton 

Overlooking the market square is the Church of St Peter and St Paul, the main parish church, with a distinctive octagonal tower.


South Petherton church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton Christmas lights by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Gargoyle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


A few hundred yards north lies the Methodist Church:


South Petherton Methodist Church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton Methodist Church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton Methodist church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton Methodist church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


And a few hundred yards south lies the David Hall, previously a United Reformed Church, now an arts/social centre with a lively programme of live music and other events.


South Petherton (David Hall) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


David Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton - vets / David Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


David Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Keston Cobblers Club @ David Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Small Town Jones @ David Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful images! Especially like that one of Avalon Marshes with Glastonbury Tor in the background.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Wide-angle South Petherton 


South Petherton wide angle - Methodist church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton Methodist Church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton wide angle - Post Office / Methodist church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton wide angle - cottages by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton wide angle - town hall / Brewer's Arms by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton - Blake Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Blake Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton wide angle - church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton church & war memorial by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


David Hall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Around South Petherton 


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton churchyard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


South Petherton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a wonderful thread, Steve! kay:
The last pic is one of many, many favourites.


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely place.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks everyone.

I have lots more pics from the village but I want to keep the thread somewhat varied, so I'll come back to that, but let's go somewhere else first. I have a backlog of places I've visited to show in this thread and no preconception about what order to post them in, so....



Why-Why said:


> Beautiful images! Especially like that one of Avalon Marshes with Glastonbury Tor in the background.


since you said this I may as well post this batch. not remotely "urban showcase" at all but nobody seems too bothered about that so here goes...


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

RSPB Ham Wall 
 _Somerset_

Ham Wall is an RSPB nature reserve on the Somerset Levels, a wetland area with an ancient system of drainage (somewhat similar to The Fens, or parts of the Netherlands). In the first pic you can see one of the hundreds (thousands?) of drains which criss-cross this part of the county.



RSPB Ham Wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Swan on Avalon Marshes / Glastonbury Tor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Swan on Avalon Marshes / Glastonbury Tor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


RSBP Ham Wall / Glastonbury Tor by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Reedbed in low Boxing Day sunlight by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Curlew by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunset duck at RSPB Ham Wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


RSPB Ham Wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunset reedbeds at RSPB Ham Wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunset reedbeds at RSPB Ham Wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunset reedbeds at RSPB Ham Wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

However. as pretty as this is, we were not here for general bird watching or admiring the sunset...


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

A murmuration of starlings 

We were here for a famously massive starling roost: during the winter, every day at dusk literally millions of these birds congregate in the reedbeds of the Levels. It turns out that evening's display was not very impressive by local standards. My parents had been before and kept apologising for how underwhelming it was. I was actually quite blown away. Not sure my pics really live up to the experience though. Hundreds of thousands of fast moving birds in the rapidly fading light make for a challenging subject!


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Half a million starlings come to roost, Sunset at RSPB Ham Wall / Avalon Marshes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


And finally the avian blizzard subsides and calm settles across the marshes...


Dusk over Ham Wall reedbeds by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

grand and great photo tour indeed.
the last pics are really amazing.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Phantastic and very atmospheric nature photography! :applause:


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

North Curry 
 _Somerset_



North Curry by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


North Curry by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


A quick look at another part of the Levels before moving on. While I was "between jobs" at my parents I tagged along with their membership of a (very welcoming) local rambling group. This group go on fortnightly walks around the west country, and those I was able to join will be a recurring source of entries in this thread.

Unfortunately since the group walks at its scheduled day/time, whatever the weather, (rather than heading out when the light is good as I do when I'm setting my own agenda) many of these trips were in suboptimal photography conditions. North Curry was one of those days.

North Curry is a fairly large village sitting on a 'peninsula' of high ground jutting into the flat marshland of the Levels. The fairly large parish church is locally nicknamed "the cathedral of the moors", overlooking the lowland from its imposing position, with magnificient views...


North Curry church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Or maybe not so much on a damp, drizzly, misty day like this. Supposedly a landmark visible for miles, but here the church fades into the murk when barely half a mile distant.


Horse at North Curry by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Shepton ramblers at North Curry by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

And so, the walk which usually provides sweeping panoramic views for miles (most of the group had done it before in better weather), provided only minimalist mistscapes. Disappointing in a way but also sort of evocative, probably more so than a generic sunny shot would be. So not too disappointing in the end.


Shepton ramblers in the mist by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Misty Somerset levels by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Misty Somerset levels by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Misty Somerset levels by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The Mists of Avalon.....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the misty pics... kay:
Wonderful church!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love #49 the dovecote * church * romantic Henge Shop * of course the megaliths!

#51 the third from last, where four young people sit in a group of three megaliths
under a cloudy sky, one woman touching a stone... kay:

#56 / 1 the lovely group of dogs and the last pic

#58 West Kennet Avenue

Awesome pics, Steve, a great joy to visit your thread! :applause:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Ilminster 
 _Somerset_


Overlooking Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

By request!

Ilminster is a small town of about 6,000 people in south Somerset.

Where else to start but the eponymous _minster_, the Church of St Mary. Not actually a minster, any more, just a church, but a fine one, grade I listed, built in the 15th century from - what else? - Ham stone.


Ilminster, um, minster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Mary's, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Mary's Ilminster, western elevation by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Mary's tower and clock by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster - St Mary's interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster - St Mary's interior by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The area around the church contains many other historic hamstone buildings, two nice schools catching my eye in particular.


Ilminster - alley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


1899 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster Grammar School by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sundial, 1586 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster - Greenfylde School by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Around Ilminster

Around town, the hamstone is common but not as omnipresent as the smaller villages, there is a somewhat more diverse mix of building styles.


The Dolphin by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Virginia Creeper by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


BUTTS by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster - East Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster - Wharf Lane by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster - Silver Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


The Crown Inn, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


High Street, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


High Street / The Crown Inn, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Telephone box, post box, and Father Christmas by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

More Ilminster



The Bell Inn, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster chimneys by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster - East Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster Arts Centre by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster - East Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster - Ditton Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster building by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster house by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


(Disused?) church, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hill View Terrace, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hill View Terrace, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sunset over Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Love those studies in local stone, Steve!


----------



## ruben alexander (Oct 3, 2010)

Great I recognise some of those places, but would have remembered 'butts' had I seen it before


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Needless to say, it probably comes from being the site of archery practice, and I only photographed it due to this serious historical interest :lol:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Herne Hill, Ilminster

To the south of Ilminster lies Herne Hill, a small woodland, designated as a park. You can see it on the skyline across the left half of the previous sunset photo.

Climbing out of town:


Listers Hill, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Some suburban streets spread across the shoulder of Herne Hill, with a nice view down to the minster and town centre:


Herne Rise, Ilminster by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Mary's minster from Herne Rise by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster from Herne Rise by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster from Herne Rise by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The suburbs run out and we reach an open grassy space, popular with dog walkers, with football pitches on the flat below:


Ilminster from Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster from Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Again we can zoom in on the town


Ilminster from Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr



Ilminster from Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster from Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilminster from Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Or from the top of the hill we can look away from the town, and into the green and pleasant Somerset countryside.


View west from Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Bonfire (near Whitelackington?) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Calf on Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Calf on Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Calf on Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Donyatt & Winterhay 
 _Somerset_


Donyatt under Herne Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Walking down the gentle western slope of Herne Hill (the hilltop woodland seen above, right), we reach the tiny hamlet of Donyatt, lying on the River Isle (which gives Ilminster the other half of its name).


River Isle at Donyatt by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Donyatt by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Donyatt chimneys by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Farms between Donyatt and Ilminster:


Granary by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Farmyard ducks by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

If we follow the River Isle we pass a scrapyard on the edge of Ilminster:


Scrapyard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Before getting back out into the countryside for a while until Winterhay, with its free range children:


River Isle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Free Range Children by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Winterhay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Then we ascend Beacon Hill, first looking back over the Isle floodplain:


View northeast from Beacon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Before coming over the crest and looking down upon Ilminster once again:


View over Ilminster from Beacon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A very nice walk, Steve, and I love those Douyatt chimneys in the warm light! kay:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Free-range children? Takes the guilt out of cannibalism!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos!
My favorites are the two photos with the cow posing in the foreground and the beautiful light reflected in some parts of the houses and the river.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful Somerset landscapes and villages. Great pics! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice update, the ducks pictures is my favorite


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

Any plans to resurrect this Steve? This is a great thread and you've got so much more of the beautiful West Country to cover! Please..........


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Dusty Hare said:


> Any plans to resurrect this Steve? This is a great thread and you've got so much more of the beautiful West Country to cover! Please..........


I'd totally forgotten about it tbh :lol:

Yeah, there is more... guess I could start with the little day out I had this christmas


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Maiden Castle 
 _Dorset_


Maiden Castle southern multivallate ramparts by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle is one of over 3000 prehistoric hillforts in Britain. When initially constructed around 600BC it was nothing special, but around 450BC it was hugely expanded, becoming possibly the largest hillfort in Britain, or even Europe, depending on exactly how you measure these things.

I visited with my parents between christmas and new year; while the photos look sunny, the temperature was hovering around 1°C with a savage northerly wind adding several degrees of wind-chill. Such weather seemed strangely fitting for such a visit - ducking behind the embankment provided genuine relief from the bitterly cold wind, and really helped you appreciate the value of shelter and security, even the primitive amount gained by earth banks.

Here's the western entrance.


Maiden Castle western entrance by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Here, the main ditch encircling the site (above) is broken up in a somewhat bewildering, maze like arrangement of zig-zagging banks and ditches.


Maiden Castle western entrance by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle's labyrinthine western entrance by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle western entrance by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Despite the modern name 'castle', and the obvious explanation that this complex multi-layered entrance was defensive, contemporary archaeologists apparently consider the defensive/military value of this site (and others like it) to be potentially overstated. It seems the current academic belief is that it was also significantly done 'for show', a statement of power and prestige to impress.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Scrambling up onto the highest bank, for a view of Dorset's county town, *Dorchester*, spread out below.

The Romans' founding of their garrison *Durnovaria* there c.70AD led it to become the most important settlement of the area, and the importance of Maiden Castle declined accordingly. 


Maiden Castle bank by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

This being an architecture sort of forum, I should mention Poundbury, a planned suburb to the west of Dorchester, home of Prince Charles' wheeze to build entirely in twee neo-Georgian, because modern architecture is bad and scary.

We debated going to have a closer look, but didnt really have time, maybe i'll revisit on another occasion. For the time being I have only these very distant shots.


Poundbury / Dorchester from Maiden Castle (wider) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Poundbury / Dorchester from Maiden Castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

I spied the Hardy Monument on the horizon, more of which later:


Hardy Monument on the horizon, from Maiden Castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

And we walked around the bank, with a handful of other brave winter walkers and a rather larger number of sheep for company


Maiden Castle northern bank by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle northern bank by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle sheep by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Reaching the eastern entrance, slightly less complex than the western but not by much!


Maiden Castle eastern entrance; Dorchester below by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle eastern entrance by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden castle eastern entrance by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

In the 4th century AD, a Romano-Celtic temple was built near the eastern entrance of the otherwise essentially abandoned hillfort.


Roman temple at Maiden Castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Then, completing the loop. 


Atop Maiden Castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Some nice views from here, made especially striking by the low winter sun.


Sheep field, seen from Maiden Castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View south from Maiden Castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Farmland view from Maiden Castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

And this section of 'castle' is the most impressive.


Maiden Castle southern multivallate ramparts by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle southern multivallate ramparts by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle - humans for scale by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle, southern ramparts by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle, southern ramparts by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Maiden Castle, southern ramparts by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I suppose being mid-March I can't properly use the term "winter sun", but the angle of light across the valley was low enough to entrance me, especially as it played across those distinctive "terraces".


Textured landscape #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Nice light in the valley by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Textured landscape #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Alas, we were slipping behind schedule and I had to rush to catch up the group as we left the National Trust portion of the site.


Eggardon Hill stile by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Swinging round the "bowl" of that rippled valley, we can look back and get a clearer sense of the scale of the multiple man-made ramparts.


Eggardon Hill fort by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Eggardon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

We passed a few lingering remnants of the snowfall from "the beast from the east" a couple of weeks ago.


Surviving patch of snow by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Then downhill cutting obliquely across the rippled slope.


Downhill #1 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Downhill #2 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Textured landscape #3 by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Past a mostly-traditional but active/working farmyard...


Barn gable by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Farmyard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...and through more farming countryside on our way back to the village.


Windblown tree by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Field boundary by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dorset farmland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sheep squad by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The final sight of interest was the disused platform of Powerstock railway station, on the Bridport branch line, closed in the 1970s.


Powerstock railway station (disused) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Then back to the pub for a hearty lunch.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

The south west seems very pretty, it must be all the earthy orange-yellow tones!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

A feeling of freedom and eternity...
I love this landscape - great pics, Steve! kay:

Dozens of favourites, let me pick out two of them:



stevekeiretsu said:


> Windblown tree by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sheep squad by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great views, interesting terraced terrain funny sheep... :applause:


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

stevekeiretsu said:


> Textured landscape #1 by stevekeiretsu




Beautiful countryside. Another great set Steve. Loving this one.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Fabulous tour, Steve! Eggardon Hill must surely be the inspiration for Thomas Hardy's fictitious Egdon Heath. Your images are truly Hardyesque in the best sense of the word.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Stunning landscape, charming countryside architecture and very complete texts, thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Wonderful landscape and lovely pictures, Steve! 

One of the many favorites:



>


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks all for stopping by and saying nice things, glad you enjoyed that beautiful walk in second hand form as much as i did doing it.



Why-Why said:


> Fabulous tour, Steve! Eggardon Hill must surely be the inspiration for Thomas Hardy's fictitious Egdon Heath. Your images are truly Hardyesque in the best sense of the word.


To be honest I've not really read any of his stuff. erm... I think we might have been shown a tv adaption of tess of the d'urbervilles at school once? but yeah, this is hardy country alright



Benonie said:


> One of the many favorites:


funny, i looked twice at that one and almost didnt upload, dont really see anything very compelling about the composition, thought it was a bit samey to the rest. then i thought to myself "ah well shove it up anyway, knowing what usually happens someone will favourite it" (on flickr), and they promptly did. that happens to me a lot, people faving or commenting on ones i thought were a bit second rate, which is partly why i upload more than i sometimes think i should.... 

i always think the percieved quality of a collection / flickr stream / thread on here / whatever can often be greatly improved by simply posting less. only the best of the best, and not multiple similar takes of the same subject... but then, my assessment of that apparently doesnt tally with everyone else's. so, yeah, i sometimes think I post too many, but this is why :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

stevekeiretsu said:


> funny, i looked twice at that one and almost didnt upload, dont really see anything very compelling about the composition, thought it was a bit samey to the rest. then i thought to myself "ah well shove it up anyway, knowing what usually happens someone will favourite it" (on flickr), and they promptly did. that happens to me a lot, people faving or commenting on ones i thought were a bit second rate, which is partly why i upload more than i sometimes think i should....


+1! Happens to me often. Images I doubt of posting because I don't think they are worth posting. And than some friends here seems to like it and calling it their favorite. Than I'm glad I've posted it anyway. 

Why I did like this one? The beautiful clouds, the fifty shades of green, the feeling of depth and eternity....


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

West Bay  
 _Dorset_


West Bay harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

After lunch, since we were only a few miles from the sea and there were another couple of hours of decent sunshine left in the day, we decided to nip down to the small seaside resort of West Bay. And since we went there a couple of times last year, I've now gathered enough photos to offer a little tour.

West Bay was formerly known as Bridport Harbour, being only a mile or so south of the aforementioned market town of Bridport, and in fact is technically a suburb of it rather than an independent town. It was built to export the ropes which Bridport manufactured. As manufacturing declined, the railway arrived and branded its station with the more glamourous appellation "West Bay", subsequently transferred to the settlement itself, in the aim of cultivating tourism.

On one level this was not particularly successful, inasmuch as the railway did not justify its existence and (as we saw at Powerstock) closed in the 1970s. However it was successful inasmuch as the resort continues to exist with an ongoing tourist economy, in fact one which has grown strongly in recent years after the ITV series _Broadchurch_ was filmed here. Not sure if there are any fans here, but if you will have to provide your own Broadchurch related trivia and puns because I havent seen it :lol:

Where else to start but the harbour. A mix of private leisure boats, fishing and tourist cruises along the Jurassic Coast.


West Bay harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


West Bay harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


West Bay harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


West Bay harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Protected by a series of mole/pier/breakwater/harbour wall/what have yous.


West Bay mole by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Harbour wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sea wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

When we were there on Tuesday, there were some sort of pipe segments being unloaded, no idea what they are for.


Some sort of pipe being installed? by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Some sort of pipe being installed? by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Mystery pipes being unloaded by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

To the east of the harbour is the unsurprisingly named *East Cliff*. I gather this feature in particular has a starring role in the TV show.


East Cliff from West Bay harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


East Cliff from West Bay harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Beach renewal / sea defense work beneath East Cliff by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

If you look closely enough you can see a little bit of collapse between my March 2016 shot and March 2018 shot. The cliffs have a habit of doing that. Best not to stand under them, or if you have to, wear a hard hat...


Geology students (presumably) below East Cliff by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


East Cliff by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

In the right light the cliffs look very orange indeed.


East Cliff by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


East Cliff by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


East Cliff by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


East Cliff by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I love the East Cliff in that orange light! kay:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

If you have followed my rambles and rants in this thread and other threads on the topics of the prosperity or decline of british seaside resorts in particular, or in general, if and how a town adapts to remain economically/touristically successful without succumbing to either crass overcommercialisation or elitist hypergentrification... West Bay is an interesting case study in that ongoing discussion.

It has outbreaks of 'gentrified' or 'boutique' but for the most part retains a resolutely traditional air. Not, however, in the sense of being stale and out of date, second rate. Take the food kiosks or the bakery/cafe on the harbour for example. It's still firmly fish & chips, or tea and shortbread, not gluten-free qinoa and artichoke wraps or what have you. But that doesnt mean it's depressingly bland and poor as stereotypes of this isle's cuisine would have it. On the contrary, I can attest that both offer extremely delicious fresh local produce done well. 


West Bay kiosks by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


West Bay shops by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

To be honest, when I first came here, I was astounded this sort of place - with all its amenities so traditional yet not remotely the worse looking for it - still exists. But it does and I really like it.


West Bay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


West Bay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Catch of the Day from the Bay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


West Bay crafts yard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Harbour Amusements by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Slader's Yard by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Station Kitchen by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Station Kitchen by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Interestings pictures, there are beautiful towns in the west coast.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

An ancient land.....


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely pics and interesting comment, Steve! kay:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

East Cliff is an stunning natural wall, exciting! You described very well West Bay, look with a tourism assumed but not invasive. The kind of place very pleasant to visit. Thank you for this discover (for me )


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Thanks for the tour of West Bay, Steve. I can strongly recommend _Broadchurch_, which does indeed make much use of that amazing yellow/orange cliff face.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Nice day out! How long did it take on the train from Bristol? I'd imagine it's a pretty long journey even if not quite as long as Cornwall.

I haven't been to Torquay for about 30 years, we used to go there on family summer holidays some years when I was a child. I remember thinking it was very exotic with its palm trees  

I've got some friends in Brixham though who live pretty much right next to the harbour and I've been there a few times recently, that's a lovely little place just a few miles down the bay.


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Great photos Steve! Sadly I've never been to Torquay in good weather, funnily enough having visited both times in early May, but it looks gorgeous in the sunshine. Nice to see a newbuild of high quality too!


----------



## cyril sneer (Mar 10, 2015)

Nice photos. I've always had a soft spot for Torquay. Well, around the harbour and the bottom part of town, on a sunny day. I'd always recommend Torquay in combination with Brixham and Dartmouth for a weekend break to anyone. Don't bother with Paignton however except for the zoo. 

The further you go up into Torquay town centre however the more noticeably rundown it gets though and you begin to see a lot of social problems. The town also suffers from your green eyes envy of any development that is not intended for social housing. They did manage to get approval for a ten storey residential block overlooking the harbour that is due to commence on site soon.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Jonesy55 said:


> Nice day out! How long did it take on the train from Bristol? I'd imagine it's a pretty long journey even if not quite as long as Cornwall.


there's a direct service from Birmingham to Paignton which does it in only an hour and a half... I think only one or two a day but not too bad at all. the way back was > 2 hr with a change, but at least i got a seat.



> I haven't been to Torquay for about 30 years, we used to go there on family summer holidays some years when I was a child. I remember thinking it was very exotic with its palm trees





Bristol Mike said:


> Great photos Steve! Sadly I've never been to Torquay in good weather, funnily enough having visited both times in early May, but it looks gorgeous in the sunshine. Nice to see a newbuild of high quality too!


I am honestly not sure if I have been there before or not :lol:

I don't _remember_ ever going, but I had/have family in the Totnes area we visited many times when I was a child, I'm sure we must have gone to the bay at least once



> I've got some friends in Brixham though who live pretty much right next to the harbour and I've been there a few times recently, that's a lovely little place just a few miles down the bay.





cyril sneer said:


> Nice photos. I've always had a soft spot for Torquay. Well, around the harbour and the bottom part of town, on a sunny day. I'd always recommend Torquay in combination with Brixham and Dartmouth for a weekend break to anyone. Don't bother with Paignton however except for the zoo.


I intended to go to Brixham but ended up in Paignton instead. Wish I hadn't bothered really. Anyway we'll come to that when I get that far with this mountain of pics to sort through...!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Since the bay was still looking hazy I postponed my intention of doing a boat ride first thing, and headed up Beacon Hill to pick up the coast path.


Beacon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

I found myself overlooking the 'Living Coasts' marine zoo (those are penguins down there):


Living Coasts by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

A local retired gent next to me struck up conservation and I semi-jokingly asked how they expected to make any money when you could just walk up the hill and see it for free. He said it used to be screened by trees but the council have just recently chopped a load down, oops...

Not having a particularly firm plan for the day I asked him if there was anything he'd particularly recommend, and his initial answer surprised me somewhat. If not for it's content...



cyril sneer said:


> The further you go up into Torquay town centre however the more noticeably rundown it gets though and you begin to see a lot of social problems.


... for I already know well enough about this facet of SW towns, but at least for its absolute bluntness to an obvious day tripper. It was along the lines of "there's nothing very good to recommend here, this place is bleak."

To be fair he did then warm up and start enthusiastically detailing the pirate ship replica in Brixham, but yeah, strangely jarring on a glorious day like that to have someone matter-of-factly remark the town is "bleak". Especially when you proceed uphill past millionnaire sea-view properties like this:


Parkhill Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Found myself simultaneously entranced and frustrated by the pastel pink of the backside of the Imperial Hotel. Usually I'd try and pick one best effort, but this time I thought I'd throw up all three and open a debate.



Imperial Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Imperial Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Imperial Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The first one strips it down the essence, which is nice. But the second one adds those lovely plants, which I like, but at the expense of the cars inevitably creeping into frame, which I don't. The third one manages to include the plants and not the cars but at the expense of the directly head-on perspective and resultant parallellist geometry. I just dont know which I prefer. None of them really feel like 'the one'. 

Likewise I struggled a bit with the light down in Peaked Tor Cove and not entirely satisfied with my results here, although I was seriously loving the coastline, exactly what the doctor ordered. 


Peaked Tor Cove by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Peaked Tor Cove (vertical) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Having dropped down to sea level to look at this cove I inevitably had to go back up again...


Coast path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Looking back at the Imperial Hotel from across the cove, and out to sea (we don't have to dismay at this woman zoning into her phone instead of the view, as per Silvia's thread...I started thinking exactly that but it turned out she was just opening her camera :lol


Imperial Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Coast path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


'London bridge' rock arch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Many more stairs as the coast path winds its merry way through some woods


Coast path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Coast path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Then the town reappears, in the somewhat bizarre form of a castle-style tower which is apparently now part of someone's home yet the coast path literally pierces... haven't looked up the story here yet


Lookout tower on the coast path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lookout tower on the coast path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Through an arch and suddenly we emerge onto the cottage-lined 'village green' of Daddyhole Plain.


Coast path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Coastguard Cottages by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

which has spectacular sea views overlooking Daddyhole Cove


Daddyhole Cove by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Daddyhole Cove by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Torquay cliffs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Kayakers and cliffs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

Beautiful pics and narrative. 

On a day like that certain pictures could almost be somewhere in the Med. But then you see the Coastguard Cottages and it's obviously England!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I enjoy your pics very much, Steve! kay:


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Your register of Torquay is evocative of many english movies I saw


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

cheers guys!


The Headland Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


at this point, with hindsight, I should have continued on the coast path off to the right of that hotel, because this rugged clifftop walk was exactly the vibe I wanted, so I should have rolled with it... alas I was still fretting about my plans to get on a boat before the sun got too westerly, and didnt want to walk til I was exhausted and find myself umpteen miles from civilisation, so instead I turned left and headed back to the harbour.

I passed some very nice houses, what amazing places to live they look, although couldn't help but think (perhaps too cynically) that probably only 20% are actually enjoyed as homes by anybody, with the rest being hotels, holidays rentals and second homes.


White houses by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Red hedge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sundial Lodge by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Parkhill Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Red drive by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Beacon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Back at the harbour it turned out I'd not long missed a ferry sailing, and had to kill 45 mins for the next, so I grabbed a few more shots of the boats/buildings/people/scenery in the vicinity


Sitting on the dock of the bay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Living Coasts by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


People on London Bridge arch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Torquay Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Torquay Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Busy Torquay Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Speedboat on Tor Bay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Victoria Parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Beacon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Slipmat semaphore by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Eduarqui said:


> Your register of Torquay is evocative of many english movies I saw


And Basil Fawlty of the Fawlty Towers Hotel of course was also a resident of Torquay!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

eventually my boat arrived and off I went... 

first, a handful of shots of western Torquay from the boat. the light/air was still weird, I had to cheat on the computer to get these looking like anything reasonable at all, and I don't really like to do that. i dont mind tweaking contrast etc a little bit to closer approximate what it felt like at the time, but in this case, i didnt really have much choice, untouched the photos were like looking through dirty airplane windows or something, blargh.


Livermead Cliff Hotel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Torquay hotels from the boat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hollicombe? Paignton? by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Paignton  
 _Devon_

I had planned to go to Brixham but the ferry bloke informed me there was a long wait for that boat, so I took the Paignton ferry instead, because a boat ride is a boat ride, right?

Torquay's urban areas blends all but imperceptibly into Paignton, which in turn is very nearly contiguous with Brixham, forming one giant resort-connurbation. (In fact, judging by wikipedia's numbers, the combined total of the Torbay unitary authority exceeds the city of Exeter, Devon's county town.)

Here are some shots approaching on the boat.


Paignton's red church and cliffs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton seafront from the boat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Jet skier at Paignton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton seafront from the boat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Redcliffe Hotel, Paignton by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton Pier by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton beach from the boat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton beach from the boat by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The harbour is quaint and Devonian:


Paignton Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Harbour Light Restaurant by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

But these colourful guesthouses on the esplanade NOT catching the sun are an irritating confirmation of why I had intended to get here before solar noon. Did my best anyway, but, bah.


Esplanade Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Esplanade Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

At this point a familiar van passed me:


Delmobile by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

For anyone too young/non-british to recognise it, it's (a copy of) the iconic van belonging to market trader Delboy from classic 1980s BBC sitcom 'Only Fools and Horses'.

Which rather aptly set the tone for what I found of Paignton itself: quintessially and proudly british, traditional, family-friendly, working class, basically unchanged for decades... a pleasure pier, funfair, donkey rides, ice creams, and of course a beach - what more could you want from a seaside resort?


Owl / ICE by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton beach and pier by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton beach and pier by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton Pier by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Redcliffe Hotel / Paignton beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Redcliffe Hotel / Paignton beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton donkeys by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton funfair by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Paignton funfair by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

What a beautiful presentation of the English Riviera, as an architect maybe I can make as much as of an impact as THAT company as my love for beaches/coastlines is never ending.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow! Very nice places! kay: Thanks for sharing these beautiful pictures!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

AbidM said:


> What a beautiful presentation of the English Riviera, as an architect maybe I can make as much as of an impact as THAT company as my love for beaches/coastlines is never ending.


ah that reminds me, I forgot to mention - they not only designed the Living Coasts attraction, but came up with the idea of it before any zoo operator was involved. crazy/impressive how much impact they seem to have indeed.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nice shots of a lovely country....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Seems like you can find some quieter little spots on the beach, too.


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Very nice to see these places I've never heard of. :cheers:


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

The best thing is that Torquay isn't even the best part of the far West of the country. Get deeper into Devon and Cornwall and it just gets better and better. I'm sure Steve is already planning on bringing that to us on this excellent thread.......


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

well much as I agree with your assertion that it just gets better and better the deeper SW you go, I can't really promise to bring that! Torquay is probably about the reasonable limit of my daytripping abilities. And the further beyond that you go, it gets increasingly challenging to get to the best places without a car, even if I allowed myself several days off work. so I dont know really. Lots of places in this thread I only reached because I was with my parents, so it's not really my purview to dictate where we go! I will probably take a few more day trips and maybe a weekend break with them at some point this year but I dont know where... they just went to cornwall without me a few weeks ago, so now they're talking about the Gower... which by all accounts is delightful, but wouldnt fit this thread. We shall see!

It's kind of annoying actually, if you could pull up HD footage from childhood memories I could post 1000s from all over devon and cornwall where we holidayed almost every single year, but I have barely any photos


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Torquay   (_continued_)

continuing and concluding the tale of my Monday...

Paignton's attractions, attractive as they were, did not seem very feasible for me... I hadn't brought my beach/swimming gear, had nowhere to store my camera, and would have probably got funny looks if I hopped onto the kids' rides.

Also, compared to Torquay the town seemed lacking architectural grist for my photographic mill, and, as I previously mentioned, pointing in the wrong direction (I later discovered the historic bit of Paignton is further inland), so I figured I'd be better off heading straight back to Torquay on the next ferry.


Back to Torquay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Approaching Torquay by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Harbour entrance by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Harbour steps by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Now back where I left on Victoria Parade (what an archetypal name for it!), except now it is nicely illuminated. A building called Harbour Point particularly caught my eye as quite grand, I wonder if it might have been the harbourmaster's office or something in the past.


Victoria Parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Harbour Point by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Harbour Point by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Seems to be made from a similar honey limestone to the Bath stone I showcased in Bradford-on-Avon. Commonplace up in this area (i.e. Avon, where I'm sat) but not so much down there... Lovely stuff anyway.

A few other establishments on this street:


Lobster House by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hats by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Victoria Parade by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

(slightly bizarre to see a 24hr Subway!? not at all sure why Torquay would need this?)


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I headed up Torwood Street and when I saw this...


Condemned Torwood Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...my heart sank because I instinctively knew the entire story. For anyone both (a) living in london during the last decade or so or crazy construction boom and (b) paying close attention (with forums like this) to what is demolished and built, it is an extremely familiar story.

Somewhat characterful and historic but run-down and essentially commonplace row of buildings is earmarked for the chop. "What!? But those buildings are lovely!" cry outraged heritage campaigners, and with some flattering photos of them, the otherwise-generally-ambivalent resident is readily persuaded to their cause. Scandal! Save Torwood Street! cry the posters and fliers.

"But wait," say the developers. "They might look quite nice, but actually, hear me out, they're not actually anything that special. Even if they were in pristine nick, there are dozens, if not hundreds of basically identical buildings in this town alone, let alone across the country. Architecturally and historically they were of no _real_ unique distinction in the first place. But that's moot, because they're not in original condition. Look, it's a kebab shop, hairdresser etc - the interiors have been completely ripped out and remodelled decades ago - there is basically nothing 'genuine' left of it..."

"...and in this case, even _that_ is moot - because their condition is not just 'altered' from what it historically should be, but completely derelict. Unsafe, even! Look, here, round the back, you can see they're falling apart, there are literally trees growing out of the buildings..."


Back-of-Torwood-Street pano by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

"So if we aimed to restore them as they were, it would be absurdly, impossibly expensive, and we'd end up with tiny little properties that are impossible to rent, and not at all energy efficient, and all this economically inert wasteland would be left out the back, it simply doesnt add up. sadly we really do need to knock down the whole lot and build something new..."

_(at which point, in this hypothetical conversation, I personally sigh and say "well ok, I suppose I have to reluctantly admit that does all make sense, go ahead and build something new.... just make it _good_, yeah?")_

And then the renders emerge and it's for a big giant hulking block that, while it may make tokenistic efforts to be 'contextual' in terms of its material and colour choices, has no relation to the typical street grain whatsoever.

_(at which point I get annoyed again)_.

Anyway, believe it or not, the distilled essence of that entire debate ran through my head as soon as I saw these hoardings, and when I got home and looked it up, all my fears were essentially true. Our friends Kay Elliot, who I applauded for the Deco-esque Abbey Sands, Pavillion masterplanning, harbour bridge and Living Coasts, with a misfire here imo. The blue-sky render is roughly where my second photo is, and I don't mind the style of that here. I can actually buy into that as a modern take on the traditional vernacular, albeit at a blocky scale, but it's replacing a vacuum, so I'm cool with that. But the dusky render equates to my first photo, and I think this elevation should have presented a narrower and more jumbled grain to the street. It's a pet peeve of mine. Build big 'city block' groundscrapers out of economic necessity if you have to, but that doesnt mean you have to present a 'city block' sized grain along your facade.

Anyway this is all getting a bit architectural for a sightseeing / holiday snaps thread :lol:

So, onward with my last burst of scouring for fresh views and street scenes, as my energy faded.


Disused church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fenestration by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


The Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from The Terrace by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Overlooking Torquay Harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Blue house by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Braddons Hill Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Abbey Road by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St John the Apostle church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

stevekeiretsu said:


> well much as I agree with your assertion that it just gets better and better the deeper SW you go, I can't really promise to bring that! Torquay is probably about the reasonable limit of my daytripping abilities. And the further beyond that you go, it gets increasingly challenging to get to the best places without a car, even if I allowed myself several days off work. so I dont know really. Lots of places in this thread I only reached because I was with my parents, so it's not really my purview to dictate where we go! I will probably take a few more day trips and maybe a weekend break with them at some point this year but I dont know where... they just went to cornwall without me a few weeks ago, so now they're talking about the Gower... which by all accounts is delightful, but wouldnt fit this thread. We shall see!
> 
> It's kind of annoying actually, if you could pull up HD footage from childhood memories I could post 1000s from all over devon and cornwall where we holidayed almost every single year, but I have barely any photos


Sorry Steve. No pressure.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

At this point there was still easily 3 hours of sunshine left to be had, however I decided to bail and go home. Reasons: 

1. I'd been up since 5am and my feet were killing me
2. I wanted to get home and see the end of the World Snooker Championship final
3. I knew that all the trains back between Exeter and Bristol, fed from the combined resorts of Cornwall and Devon, at the end of this super sunny bank holiday long weekend, would be _carnage_. Just horrific. The sort of experience liable to leave me mentally scarred for months. We're not just talking rammed to bursting point - we're talking rammed to bursting point with _hungry, sunburnt toddlers_.

Unthinkable. 

So, off to get a train before everybody else did. 

One building I really had to get before I left was this art deco chap on the northeast corner of the harbour. When I'd first had the whimsical notion of heading here, I plopped streetview pegman on the harbour and this is the first thing I saw, and it instantly convinced me it was worth it. and yet, my feet hurt so much, I couldn't even be bothered to drag myself back down the road for a close up :lol: made do with a couple of long-range ones.


Strand by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Art deco overlooking the harbour by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

I'm a big fan of wikipedia-ing everywhere I go, and I found this glorious sentence on Torquay's entry:

_After World War II several private high-rise blocks of flats were constructed above the Rock Walk cliffs and harbour, giving the area a Monte Carlo feel._

I don't suppose most people would find it quite as hilarious as I do, and I don't think I can explain why I do so either. But anyway, it inspired me to dryly title the following accordingly:


'A Monte Carlo feel' by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

and then back to the station the way I came...


Palk Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

back past the Pavillion and the wheel and cliffs and beach...


Torquay Pavillion by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Merry-go-round by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cliff walkway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Torre Abbey Sands by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

and onto a train and out through the suburb of Torre...


Torquay station by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Torre from the train by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

thus concluding my trip to Torquay, but leading me nicely onto some _exclusive bonus content_... :lol:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I've always thought of Monte Carlo as the Torquay of the Mediterranean! :laugh:

Thanks for all your thoughts and descriptions as well as the pics!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Enjoyed your pics very much, Steve! :applause:


I'm honest, I didn't take time to read all your comments, but, shame on me -
I spent several minutes staring at the pic with the hats, thinking which one
I would choose if I was there. :lol: :cheers:


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great tour of Torquay and Paignton, Steve! And I loved your imaginary conversation with developers and laughed out loud at the "Monte Carlo Feel" image. For some reason a scene in _Fawlty Towers_ (the funniest comedy ever) came to mind. The guest objects to the view of Torquay out of the bedroom window and Basil retorts, What did you expect? Herds of wildebeest sweeping across the horizon ...?


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

Torquay is a really nice town. there is quiet a lot to do in and around Torquay, with places to go and things to see or just have a walkabout. particularly love this a little nice harbour with so nice view to natural-made arch and cormorants rock.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Really nice shots, Torquay is a beautiful city! Thank you to share :cheers:


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

Monte-Carlo my a***, I loved everything you've posted thus far and vicariously enjoying your journey with you!


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks everybody!



yansa said:


> Enjoyed your pics very much, Steve! :applause:
> 
> 
> I'm honest, I didn't take time to read all your comments, but, shame on me -
> ...


well don't leave us hanging...? :lol:


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Riviera Line  
 _Train window views from the South Devon Railway Sea Wall_

The train line between Exeter and Newton Abbott is surely one of the most spectacular and scenic not just in the UK but anywhere in the world. Alas, from on the train I cannot offer a picture of my own to properly illustrate the context, but this one does the job. (I will really have to go to Dawlish for a day of train-nerdery myself soon!)

With the rugged moorlands rising quite steeply from the coast there was no room for the Victorians to drive their railway inland, so they opted for the simultaneously sublime and ridiculous option of simply clinging to the coast - down the estuary of the River Exe from Exeter to Dawlish Warren, then along a sea wall at the base of the cliffs along the English Channel itself, and then along the estuary of the River Teign.

Moving train window shots are a bit of a lottery so although I was somewhat pleased with a few of these, they are still a hopelessly pathetic and inadequate summary of quite how amazing this little stretch of track to travel in person. I would definitely recommend doing it for yourself.

In the meantime, some teasing glimpses:


Teign estuary, calm morning, from the train by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Shaldon from the train by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Shaldon Bridge from the train by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from the train along Dawlish sea wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from the train along Dawlish sea wall by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dawlish Warren saltmarsh from the train by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cockwood Harbour from the train by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Absolutely love this thread, one of the best in the Photo Forums.

One of the things I like so much about the British Isles (England specifically) is just how much detail, character, and history is jam packed into the country. You can be at any one place in England and within a 5 mile radius you can find a number of historical sites from castles, medieval churches, cathedrals, charming villages, historic farms and mills, etc. You can have an entire vacation simply spending time visiting sites in one small region of England.

That's so different from here in the US where unique historical places are so few and far between.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

musiccity said:


> Absolutely love this thread, one of the best in the Photo Forums.


wow! epic compliment, thanks :happy:

I hope I can maintain the standard... 




> One of the things I like so much about the British Isles (England specifically) is just how much detail, character, and history is jam packed into the country. You can be at any one place in England and within a 5 mile radius you can find a number of historical sites from castles, medieval churches, cathedrals, charming villages, historic farms and mills, etc. You can have an entire vacation simply spending time visiting sites in one small region of England.


Very true! Yesterday was a case-in-point. In fact, strangely enough, I just asked google maps how far it was between the places I snapped, and it says 10.8 miles - so damn near your "5 mile radius", and owing to boring irrelevant story, I only had a few hours instead of a whole day, yet still encompassed the rolling Quantock Hills, the flat marshes of Sedgemoor, historic manor house, mystical ruined church, etc.

On the downside, it felt like karmic payback for the uninterupted glorious sunshine I got last bank holiday. Not good light at all but hopefully sheer variety can carry us through this installment...


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Fyne Court  
 _Quantock Hills, Somerset_

The Quantocks are a small but surprisingly 'rugged'-feeling range of hills in Somerset, designated England's first AONB (Area of Natural Beauty) in 1956, and somewhat like a miniature version of the better known Exmoor and Dartmoor national parks further south-west. I made plans with my parents for a day of walking around from its highest points to the coast, however a combination of mishaps including poor weather, delayed departure from work, and forgetting the maps led us to abandon this for a far less ambitious toddle around the nursery slopes of Fyne Court.

In the lower foothills of the Quantocks, where trees and grass have not yet surrended to gorse and heather...


Murky Quantock view by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

...lies this National Trust property, an English country house lacking its house. For alas, the main stately home here, owned by a Victorian electrical gentleman scientist named Andrew Crosse who is sometimes alleged to have inspired _Frankenstein_, burnt down in 1894. (History records that it was a humble candle to blame rather than any 'Hammer Horror' style lightning-harnessing catastrophe.) 

A few ancillary buildings remain, now hosting a tea room and small 'information centre', with the house's garden/parkland free for walks.


Fyne Court by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fyne Court by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fyne Court by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fyne Court flowers by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Flowers by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

A few novelties lie in the woods, including a folly, a giant xylophone and a circle of inclined wooden stakes which you can lie back on to observe the stars (were it not daytime... and cloudy).


Fyne Court folly by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Giant xylophone by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Stargazing circle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

all set amongst plentiful woodland and meadows which although lovely, unfortunately presented little dynamic to the camera on such an overcast day.


Fyne Court woodland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fyne Court woodland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Fyne Court meadow and trees by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

What a fine update, Steve! :applause:
Would love to play that giant xylophone. 
And I would love to walk this way:





stevekeiretsu said:


> Fyne Court woodland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from England


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

I have a feeling those sunken lanes (holloways) are quite ancient, or they wouldn't have sunk so low. The one above is really beautiful.


----------



## cpwken (Sep 6, 2009)

Why-Why said:


> I have a feeling those sunken lanes (holloways) are quite ancient, or they wouldn't have sunk so low. The one above is really beautiful.


I don't know about the particular lanes Steve has shown but there is evidence that many sunken lanes date back to the Iron age, so the very oldest ones are probably pre-roman.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

cpwken said:


> I don't know about the particular lanes Steve has shown but there is evidence that many sunken lanes date back to the Iron age, so the very oldest ones are probably pre-roman.



Indeed - this one:




stevekeiretsu said:


> Lewesdon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr
> 
> [/SIZE]



is at Lewesdon Hill, which has a (not very visible) iron age hill fort, and is part of the Wessex Ridgeway, and i think people have walked the ridgeways since there were people here at all. so yes that track as an abstract concept would be easily pre-roman. not sure about the Culm Davy one, no particular reason to think that is particularly ancient. but the trees obviously can't be older than <reasonable age of that species of tree> anyway, so what i was wondering is how far back people have cultivated the 'tree root boundary walls' in that particular fashion.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

A circular walk from Abbotsbury  
 _Dorset_


View of Abbotsbury and St Catherine's Chapel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

I've previously made several mentions of a rambling group my parents belong to and which I join semi-regularly; the last occasion was to the iron age fort of Eggardon Hill in the amazing south Dorset countryside. This week's walk was in the same area, about 10km / 6mi south east, and featured yet another iron age hill fort - although this time that wasn't necessarily the main attraction.

We began and ended the hike in the village of Abbotsbury, and I will show the (extremely charming) village itself in due course, but I'll start the story as we begin climbing the hill to its north.


Shepton ramblers ascending from Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Beyond the village to the left, the curving sweep of Chesil Beach comes into view, although staring into the sun, did not photograph too well. Nevertheless, (much) more of that to come.


The sun was in the wrong place for this view by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

To the right we see St Catherine's Chapel perched on a hill between the village and the sea - more of that later too.


View over St Catherine's Chapel to the sea by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Reaching the top of the Ridgeway, there are fine views in all directions.


South Dorset Ridgeway view by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Looking down to Chesil Beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dorset downs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The star attraction of the view is undoubtedly the distinctive geological landmark of Chesil Beach, an 18 mile barrier beach creating a brackish lagoon. Although the light in that direction persisted in being 'difficult', it was at least somewhat dramatic for my troubles.


Beacon over Chesil Beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

There were also numerous kestrels for company. Alas, with only 200mm of lens at my disposal, this was the closest kestrel shot I could muster.


Kestrel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

And so to Abbotsbury Castle. Like Maiden Castle, visited back on page 4, the name "castle" should not inspire visions of a building, or even a ruin of a building, for this prehistoric hillfort is only earthworks. In fact, the earthworks are sufficiently small and eroded that they don't really stand out; if you didn't know your iron age archeology you might not notice what you're standing on, and I actually quite forgot to capture them at all.

So, just imagine Maiden Castle or Eggardon Hill's banks and ditches, but on a smaller scale.

On Eggardon Hill I drew attention to the presence of two other hill forts on the horizon...



stevekeiretsu said:


> On the left here is Pilsdon Pen, which is another of Dorset's iron age hill forts. I've visited and will get around to posting it here one of these days. On the right is Lewesdon Hill, which is... (take a wild guess, anyone?), one of Dorset's iron age hill forts, which I've visited and will get around to posting it here one of these days.
> 
> 
> Pilsdon Pen and Lewesdon Hill from Eggardon Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


...and both are visible from Abbotsbury Castle too. Pilsdon Pen on the left, Lewesdon Hill on the right. We couldn't see Eggardon Hill though, it was behind another hill I think.


Hillfort to hillfort - view across south Dorset downs by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

You can also see almost the entire Jurassic Coast. The sweep of Lyme Bay lies to the west. In the photo below, the town of Lyme Regis is the splodge directly "opposite" us (also in the background behind the kestrel), about 22km / 14 miles away.

Following the coast from Lyme Regis towards us, you can see the cliffs of Golden Cap, tallest point on the south coast of England (which I thought I'd posted in this thread, but if I did, I failed to note it in the contents! I did post it in the UNESCO WHS thread, I'm sure); the cliffs of Thorncombe Beacon; and although the town itself is mostly hidden behind more cliffs, you can just see the harbour wall of West Bay.


View along the Jurassic Coast to Lyme Regis by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

To the east, the unmistakeable form of Chesil Beach curving out to meet the Isle of Portland.


View from Abbotsbury Castle over Chesil Beach to the Isle of Portland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dramatic light over Chesil Beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Chesil beach from Abbotsbury Castle by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Overlooking Chesil Beach from Abbotsbury Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Then it was time to descend to sea level.


Farmland overlooking the Jurassic Coast by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cows grazing on the seaward slopes by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lab looks to the sea by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Farm buildings by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Chesil Beach by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

At this point Chesil Beach is still "glued" to the land, with no lagoon in between.


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Then back along the coast path towards Abbotsbury - although rather oddly, you can't see the sea from this stretch of coast path, so instead have some more agricultural landscapes:


Cows by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dorset landscape by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dorset landscape by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Dorset farmland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Strip lynches on the Dorset coast by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Eventually, we reach Chapel Hill, topped by St Catherine's Chapel.


St Catherine's Chapel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Catherine's Chapel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

From up here we can see Chesil Beach and the Isle of Portland (bored of it yet? last one, honest).


Isle of Portland from Chapel Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The chapel was probably built in the late 14th century, although may have been built on top of an earlier pagan temple. It was built by and for the monks of Abbotsbury Abbey, of which I shall say/show more in a moment, although the tl;dr is "destroyed by Henry VIII", as it is for British abbeys in general. The chapel survived, perhaps because of its useful prominence as a navigational landmark for sailors.

The chapel has a completely bare interior but is still used for occasional special services.


St Catherine's Chapel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Catherine's Chapel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Abbotsbury  
 _Dorset_


Abbotsbury from Chapel Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

From up here on Chapel Hill, you get a nice overview of the village.


Abbotsbury from Chapel Hill (wider) by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sheep / Abbotsbury Tithe Barn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Sheep grazing above Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Abbotsbury from Chapel Hill by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

But after ~9km of hiking it was time for lunch, so we headed to the local pub/hotel, The Ilchester Arms.


Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Enquire within by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Ilchester Arms, Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

I mentioned earlier that Abbotsbury Abbey was a victim of the Dissolution of the Monasteries. All that remains now is this endwall:


Remains of Abbotsbury Abbey by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Half of the tithe barn:


Abbotsbury Abbey Tithe Barn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

And this faint hint of an entrance archway by the road:


Remains of Abbey arch by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

The religious life of the village now centres on the parish church of St Nicholas, originally dating from the 14th century although with many later revisions.


St Nicholas Church, Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Nicholas Church, Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


St Nicholas Church, Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

A final assortment of shots from around the village.


Strangways Hall, Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Abbotsbury, Market Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Floral Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Rodden Row by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Abbotsbury, Market Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Abbotsbury, Market Street by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The landscapes you show here are of a quiet and strong beauty, Steve,
and of course I love the old churches. kay:
Two of many, many favourites:





stevekeiretsu said:


> Sheep / Abbotsbury Tithe Barn by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr





stevekeiretsu said:


> St Nicholas Church, Abbotsbury by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Cadbury Camp  
 _Somerset_

It was sunny yesterday so I took a short bus trip out to check out... erm... an iron age hillfort. Starting to think I should have titled this thread "Iron age hillforts of the West Country, and very occasionally other things".

Nice autumnal shades on the way up... 


Baye's Wood by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

but I didn't take many, being impatient to get to the top and check out the view. However, I was confounded by an extremely hazy, glare-y vista which made your typical hilltop landscape panorama difficult/pointless. I have referred to features like 'Brean Down' in the photo titles but you can barely recognise things even when you know what they look like, so it is probably a waste of time narrating the sights.


Very hazy view toward Brean Down by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Extremely hazy view to the Bristol Channel by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Hazy Somerset levels view from Cadbury Camp by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cadbury Camp by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

As you can see Cadbury Camp itself has a pretty typical bank/ditch arrangement, modest in scale, nothing that impressive in a thread that visited Maiden Castle several pages back 


Cadbury Camp by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cadbury Camp by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cadbury Camp by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Cadbury Camp by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

Some views from up here. To the north you look across the town of Portishead to the Second Severn Crossing, albeit only barely visible through the murk yesterday. To the south you overlook Nailsea, a dormitary town of Bristol.


Looking over Portishead to a very murky Second Severn Crossing by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View from Cadbury Camp by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Autumnal shades in winter light by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View over Nailsea by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

Tickenham  
 _Somerset_

So, with the long-distance views all hazed out, on the way down the hill I devoted more attention to the wonderful autumnal shades in the surrounding woodland. I think I must have been subconsciously inspired by Why-Why's shots from/of the escarpment (?) the other day...



Bridleway by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Autumnal woodland by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Lime Breach Wood by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Nailsea view by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


View across Tickenham golf course by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Autumnal path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Autumnal Lime Breach Wood by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


At the bottom of hill lies the village of Tickenham, to my (albeit brief) glance hardly a proper village as much as a string of ribbon-development housing along the Nailsea-Clevedon road.

To be fair I did not have time to explore it fully before my bus home arrived, but I did have enough time to take a quick wander down to the parish church, rather unusually dedicated to St Quiricus and St Julietta, and Grange.



Tickenham Grange and church by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church of St Quiricus & St Julietta, Tickenham by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church Lane, Tickenham by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Church of St Quiricus & St Julietta, Tickenham by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


In true north Somerset style, around here you are either on a hill, or on the Levels, which as I have mentioned before, are very flat, wet and criss-crossed with drainage ***** known locally as rhynes.


Rhyne by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


Monkey Bridge plaque by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr

From the "Monkey Bridge" we get a very typical looking shot of a minor road across the Levels. You can see the unguarded drops into water both sides, sandwiching an unmarked road barely widely enough for two directions of traffic, and despite this example's road surface being seemingly quite modern and in good repair... maybe it's just me, but I feel like you can still see the fundamentally shaky, not-at-all-rock-solid nature of the "ground" (drained wetland) that it runs across.



Typical road across the Levels by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

stevekeiretsu said:


> So, with the long-distance views all hazed out, on the way down the hill I devoted more attention to the wonderful autumnal shades in the surrounding woodland.* I think I must have been subconsciously inspired by Why-Why's shots from/of the escarpment (?) the other day...*


That's funny: I scrolled in your update from bottom upwards, and before I
could read your words, I thought of Nick's landscape photography, when 
I saw your pics from the wood, Steve.  Beautiful!



Fairytale forest:


stevekeiretsu said:


> Autumnal path by stevekeiretsu, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The lovely West Country......particularly enjoyed the images of the famous Chesil Beach.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful West Country landscapes, Steve. I especially liked the ones of the coast of Dorset (my favourite English county) and of distant Portland Bill. (Somehow I missed these till now.) And the autumnal shots near Tickenham above are gorgeous.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Videos (self made videos too) only in the new forum for videos: Video Showcase


----------



## SteveCourty (Mar 14, 2013)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

@SteveCourty: For videos even for self made ones we have this forum:








Video Showcase


Share your city related videos!




www.skyscrapercity.com




Is forvideos only


----------

